# Require Address to Send Letters to Troops



## Jarnhamar (21 Dec 2007)

A friend of mine is a teacher at an elementary school and she needs an address to send letters and Christmas cards to the soldiers server in Afghanistan. Can someone please give me the appropriate address for that?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2007)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Community/Messageboard/addresses-2_e.asp


OP ATHENA - Kandahar, Afghanistan 
Any Canadian Forces Member
OP ATHENA 
PO BOX 5058 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6  

OP ARCHER – Kabul, Afghanistan 
Any Canadian Forces Member
KABUL 100 
PO BOX 5058 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6  

Camp Mirage: 
Any Canadian Forces Member
PO BOX 5113 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Dec 2007)

That was very fast!  Thank you (and she thanks you too!)


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> That was very fast!  Thank you (and she thanks you too!)



I aim to please. You are most welcome


----------



## maggiemaeissme (2 Dec 2010)

I am seeking an actual mailing address to send cards to our wounded/recovering Canadian soldiers.  Christmas is coming.  Can anyone help me with this?  Thank you.


----------



## maggiemaeissme (2 Dec 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## MMSS (2 Dec 2010)

New link: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Commun/message/addresses-2-eng.asp

Mail for “Any Canadian Forces Member”

    * Canadian Forces members serving overseas appreciate receiving correspondence from Canadians as well as groups, schools and organizations from across Canada.
    * Post cards, greeting cards and letters may be sent as per the addressing instructions below.
    * The Canada Post free letter mail program is not extended to letters/cards addressed to “Any Canadian Forces Member” and all such items will require postage.
    * Only parcels as described in the “Bulk Mail” section below are acceptable. Parcels addressed to “Any Canadian Forces Member” containing any items other than correspondence will be returned to sender and the sender’s expense. For those wishing to send care packages or donations please refer to this link: Donations.

Bulk mail

Schools, groups, businesses and associations may send cards and letters bulked in a parcel.  The parcel is not to contain any other item other than correspondence.  Parcels found to contain items other than correspondence will be returned to the sender at the sender’s expense.
Addressing

All letters and parcels containing letters/cards are to be addressed to "Any Canadian Forces member". Please refer to our "Operational Addresses" to obtain the address information. Note that the lines "Rank/Initials/Name" and "Unit/Section" of the operational address are to be replaced with "Any Canadian Forces member".

For example, if writing to Afghanistan, the address should be:

Any Canadian Forces Member
Op Athena
PO Box 5058 Stn Forces
Belleville ON   K8N 5W6


----------



## TN2IC (2 Dec 2010)

*COUGH COUGH* Timmies Gift Cards *COUGH COUGH* :rofl:

Anyways, I enjoy reading the kids letters. And if there is a return address I will fire one back. It kills time while here.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## MMSS (3 Dec 2010)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> *COUGH COUGH* Timmies Gift Cards *COUGH COUGH* :rofl:



Wait, so you didn't like the apple fritter I crammed into an envelope?


----------



## TN2IC (4 Dec 2010)

Nah.. kind of look like a pancake when it got here. I let it out in the air, see if it would return to it's former state. But no luck. And the made coffee didn't make it either. Just left a stain there.  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (4 Dec 2010)

Park Hotel
102 10 St Wainwright, AB
T9W 1P8 

Great Canadian Whorehouse Warehouse Bar & Billiards 
3520 Petawawa Blvd, Petawawa, ON 
K8H 1W9 

Fairley's Sports Bar
277 Restigouche Rd, Oromocto , NB
E2V 2H1 

 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (4 Dec 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Fairley's Sports Bar
> 277 Restigouche Rd, Oromocto , NB
> E2V 2H1
> 
> ;D



What ever happen to Cam-a-lot?  :rofl:


----------

